# An Audio Question



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I foolishly suggested to Mrs WD that I would buy an amp and small speakers to go with my now surplus Cyrus CD player so that she can have some reasonable music in her office.

That has since been overtaken with the idea of an MP3 player and bluetooth speaker system or dock. CD7 is currently on the bay and will part fund whatever we go for.

I've been looking at the Bose stuff and thought that the dock and an ipod would probably work best as she can then charge the ipod while it is playing.

I then got to thinking that she wont use the MP3 player outside of the house that often and wondered if there were any other suggestions for this type of combo or some devious techy solution for a device that will store and play music and retains a fairly small footprint.

Open to ideas before I part with more of the L1 fund


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I have the Cocktail Audio X10 which I am very happy with. I bought it without a hard drive and put a 3TB one in.

It's like the Brennan but IMHO a much better box with a goodish browser interface, a WiFi connection and built-in amp. I use mine with a pair of Tannoy speakers.

So far I've only fed a few hundred CDs in but it has a USB port as well so you can feed in audio files that way (I bought the Bach Complete Edition on a USB stick and uploaded all 157 CDs from that).

I'd recommend it ease of use, small footprint and good audio quality (I rip as WAVs to retain quality).

David


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Have a look at a Kitsound Boomdock, bigger footprint but fantastic sound, remote control, charges an Ipod during playback and the price compared to a Bose is a giveaway.

We have both and IMHO soundwise the difference is negligible.

Ian


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

What's you budget WD? Are you looking for 'proper HiFi'?

Have you looked at the Nain unitiqute? Small, streams music off your network, FM-DAB-internet radio, ipod connection and it's 'proper hifi'. It sounds fantastic!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

It's not proper hi fi - that's downstairs. It's just for mrs WD to play her stuff. She has my alarm clock currently (Bose cd). I'm looking to use my eBay cash which will be about £400 when the auctions end. I can add to this if needed. Small and ease of use and reasonable sounds are the criteria


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Have you looked at any of the Sonos stuff? It may fit the bill?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Looked at Sonia and not sure if it's the way I want to go - may have another look


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

working dog said:


> Looked at Sonia and not sure if it's the way I want to go - may have another look


Poor Sonia, she made a special effort for you


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Arrggggghhhhh ! Tap talk auto correct


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

working dog said:


> Arrggggghhhhh ! Tap talk auto correct


Just stop! Tap talk!! Is that like tapatalk?


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

Loads of options:

Cambridge Audio Minx (several versions)

NAD Viso

B&O Beolit12 or A8 (not so keen on this one, bit bass light)

B&W A5 or A7

Beats Audio (can't remember the model, but it sounds pretty good)

Plus of course the Zeppelin.

All of these can either stream from Apple products or via bluetooth, so if she can use the phone to play audio, it's just the same...

C


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Daren said:


> Just stop! Tap talk!! Is that like tapatalk?


Very similar - it's the version that pedants avoid ;o)


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

how much are you after for the cd7? and what finish is it?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

shrink said:


> how much are you after for the cd7? and what finish is it?


Its on the bay now. Currently up to £175 with a day to go. Ive just had a question about posting to France

Its a black one


----------



## Barry Cook (Feb 14, 2012)

I've got a Bose Sound Dock for the iPod which we use in the shop. Cost us about £150 from HMV a couple of years ago. Fair enough, it's outdone sound wise by a half-decent separate system, which I have at home, but it does a perfect job for what we need it for. Remote control as well.

It charges the iPod whilst playing back, and you can buy an adaptor lead to connect the latest Apple gadgets.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Bose are a triumph of marketing over substance( an old pro audio in joke " No Highs No Lows Must be Bose", at a reasonable price and nice to look at for me it would have to the Zeppelin.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I may be going in a different direction now. Last time this happened, I was planning to build a Westfield kit car and ended up buying Mrs WD a new car.

Ive been thinking about what the Bose wave is used for in the bedroom and its pretty much an alarm clock waking me up to DAB radio.

I'm now thinking that I buy a DAB radio alarm and she has the Bose in her office full time. This way I then buy a new ipod classic as my touch is filling up


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Do you have a fair few apple devices? If so iCloud may well be worth an investment, you can then access any of the music you own on any of your devices. You would then just need to add speakers to any apple device you have.


----------

